# XBOX 360 doubt



## Renny (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi,

I'm planning on buying a 360. The latest ones come with the Winchester board I think. Can anyone tell me if it can be modded to run backups?


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 17, 2015)

such queries are not entertained here,friend.If you want an answer to this question,look elsewhere-you'll find plenty of other sources for obtaining such info by performing a quick search on google


----------



## Renny (Jan 19, 2015)

Sorry, I didn't mean piracy.

I think I'll be buying a PS3 instead, from the US. The 500GB one 220$. 

1. Can the games I purchase from here be used on the US console?
2. Failure rate of the super slim models?
3. Anything else I need to know before buying the console?
4. Shall I buy the 12 or 500 GB model?
5. Also, is there anywhere in the US from where I can buy the slim model instead of the super slim?


----------



## Gollum (Jan 19, 2015)

Renny said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean piracy.
> 
> I think I'll be buying a PS3 instead, from the US. The 500GB one 220$.
> 
> ...



1: Games from all regions work on PS3 and ps4
2: Close to zero and you get discount on new console if you give old one back
3: Buy a HDMI cable as ps3 does not come with one
4: 12 GB version is cheaper and can be upgraded later with a notebook sized 2.5" HDD
5: You may have to look for used consoles as slim is no linger manufactured. There is no warranty for used consoles.

Share some rep if my post helped you.


----------



## Renny (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks gollum for the clarification.

I've ordered for the PS3 super slim. Any place from where I can get the games for cheap?

Thanks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 21, 2015)

amazon, flipkart, IVG forum (2nd hand games work I think)


----------



## Renny (Jan 22, 2015)

Since I'm getting this from the US would customs be a problem? Should the console be removed from its box package?


----------



## Gollum (Jan 22, 2015)

Renny said:


> Since I'm getting this from the US would customs be a problem? Should the console be removed from its box package?



better pack it in giftwrap
gifts do not count in customs
if someone asks, say its a video game = toy


----------



## Renny (Jan 22, 2015)

OK so let it be the original sealed box with gift wrapping?


----------



## $hadow (Jan 22, 2015)

If you are getting it by yourself so do one thing put the console in your travelling bags and if asked say yeah it belongs to me and I am using it. I got mine in the same way.


----------



## Renny (Jan 23, 2015)

My aunt is bringing it. What would be the best approach?


----------



## Renny (Feb 1, 2015)

I just received the PS3, model 4301C.

I don't think this model can handle 220V AC input, because both the console and manual say 110V.

Can I use this product for stepping-down the voltage? Or is a transformer needed?

NEW HEC Voltage Convertor 220V 240V TO 110V FOR USA Products Rated Upto 1600 W | eBay

- - - Updated - - -

Can someone please clarify? Do I need a voltage converter at all? I've googled but haven't found any definite answers.

If I do need one, which one?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 2, 2015)

ask [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] for this. 
But since it is a non indian product you got to use a product like that for the normal usage scenario.


----------



## Renny (Feb 3, 2015)

Since I've already spent 15K on the console, I might as well spend a bit more and avoid any risks.

So, which voltage converter should I buy?

What about this:
Voltage Converter 250 Watt Transformer Based 250W 220V TO 110V Convertor | eBay


----------



## $hadow (Feb 3, 2015)

Renny said:


> Since I've already spent 15K on the console, I might as well spend a bit more and avoid any risks.
> 
> So, which voltage converter should I buy?
> 
> ...



Any basic converter will do. Yeah you can go for this one.


----------



## Renny (Feb 3, 2015)

One last doubt, output says 250W. The PS3 requires around 75 to 190W. Will the power output from the converter be fixed at 250W or is it's output dependent on how much the PS3 draws?

- - - Updated - - -

This one is just Rs. 350 but gives out power upto 1600W
NEW HEC Voltage Convertor 220V 240V TO 110V FOR USA Products Rated Upto 1600 W | eBay
WTH, which one should I buy?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 3, 2015)

Renny said:


> One last doubt, output says 250W. The PS3 requires around 75 to 190W. Will the power output from the converter be fixed at 250W or is it's output dependent on how much the PS3 draws?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Use any with a stabiliser. A high power option is no problem is used with stabiliser. I do suggest you to get 1600w since it is maxing out at 1600 which is more in comparison to the other option but a 250w will also be fine since durning the high intensity games the console max requirement will only be 190w. So get any but use a stabiliser and you will be fine.


----------



## Renny (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks,

I ordered the 250W transformer based one. Fingers crossed.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 4, 2015)

Renny said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I ordered the 250W transformer based one. Fingers crossed.



DO post a follow up if you see a problem.


----------



## Renny (Feb 14, 2015)

Connected it directly to the point without any converter. Works perfectly.

The latest 43xx series also accepts 100-240V!


----------



## $hadow (Feb 16, 2015)

Renny said:


> Connected it directly to the point without any converter. Works perfectly.
> 
> The latest 43xx series also accepts 100-240V!



Superb now no more hassle. Enjoy


----------

